# Office 365 >  >  Sumif with Index Match Formula

## khadyal

I am trying to add a formula of Sumif with Index match to get the Sum of values which are in Different Coloum in Sheet.

Can anyone please help......

=INDEX(ORder!$R$2:$R$1299,MATCH(1,(Planning!B2=ORder!$G$2:$G$1299)*(Planning!E2=ORder!$V$2:$V$1299),0)+(SUMIF(ORder!$G$2:$G$1299,Planning!$B$2:$B$115,ORder!$R$2:$R$1299)))

what its not working

----------


## Glenn Kennedy

It might help if we could see what you're trying to achieve...   Please attach a sample workbook.  Make sure there is enough data to demonstrate your need.  Make sure your desired results are shown, mock them up manually if necessary.  Remember to remove ALL confidential information first!!!

Click on GO ADVANCED and use the paperclip icon to open the upload window.

The paperclip icon

----------

